# Chef or Sommelier?



## ironchef (Oct 25, 2006)

This is one of the coolest letters I've ever gotten. Well, at least recently. I've been offered to apply for a 3 month wine externship at one of Thomas Keller's restaurants. I don't know if I can afford 3 months of not getting paid, not to mention my work probably won't let me take off for that long. Do you guys think I should try for this or what? I mean basically, for 3 months, I'll get to eat the food and try the wine at The French Laundry, Per Se, or one of Thomas Keller's other restaurants.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 25, 2006)

Congratulations!  You do have a dilemma, don't you?   Hard choice, indeed.

This past week, my boyfriend read me an article from the Philadelphia Enquirer, (their daily paper) regarding sommeliers in that city.  Apparently, there are only 6 in the entire city.  On average, they work 70 hour work weeks, earning approximately $50k.  
Granted, Philly is not the wine capital of the world, but it is a city, nevertheless, and the pay scale is probably only slightly less than another major city.  There are restaurants of quality in Philly, like Le Bec Fin.  

Anyway, my point is, if this is a dream, go for it now before it's too late and you miss this opportunity.  It's hard to make no money for three months, though.  I'm sure you've considered your options, financially, so I won't ask about that.  The last thing I want to say, regarding the letter, is that it sounds, to me, like they are looking for a 'just about to graduate' person to do quite a bit of grunt work.  I expect you've done your share of grunt work already, yes?

I've always pictured the sommeliers as ethereal types of people who can tell you more about a grape than the vines, themselves.  I see it as a well earned title of respect and education.

How do you feel about the title you've already earned?  Would you consider trading it for another?   I'd love to know which way you are leaning.  And, good luck.


----------



## ironchef (Oct 25, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> The last thing I want to say, regarding the letter, is that it sounds, to me, like they are looking for a 'just about to graduate' person to do quite a bit of grunt work. I expect you've done your share of grunt work already, yes?


 
LOL that's the thing. I don't need to do this if I want to be a sommelier. I basically just need to pass the next two levels of the MS exam. I just mainly got excited because I've never eaten at any of Thomas Keller's restaurants and I know that with most any externship, the employer feeds you since you're not getting paid. Plus, I've seen their wine list and it's outstanding. And lastly, it would be a killer thing to put on a resume. 

From what I heard, sommeliers in restaurants make a large part of their money through tips, either directly from the guest or they get tipped out by the waitstaff. That's probably not included in the reported earnings since they don't have to declare tips since technically they don't have any sales. But I know a couple of guys who are wine reps and do wine consulting for several restaurants and they make a pretty good salary. 

But thanks for your feedback. It is appreciated because I'm probably 80/20 on this; the 20 that I'd do it. I'm not even decided as to whether or not to take the next level of the MS Exam, mainly because of the cost and the very limited availability.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 25, 2006)

Well done, Ironchef! 
I don't "know" you well enough to offer any personal advice, but I will say this. 
Opportunities like this do not occur every day. In fact, they may be once in a lifetime. If you are young, ambitious, driven, and really interested in the thought of becoming a fully-fledged Sommelier: GO for it! You may well look back in a few years time and regret not having done so!


----------



## Anne (Oct 25, 2006)

*Congratulations, IronChef!   Thomas Keller is one of my heroes.  The French Laundry isn't very far from where I live, but I've never had the privelege of eating there.  To be given the opportunity to train at the French Laundry would be a dream come true for most people -- at least the people who know of it -- and I would think it would open doors for you in the future.  Whatever you decide to do, best wishes to you!*


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 25, 2006)

Resume item = great
3 months no pay and no job to return to
Probably immediately employable= yes
No certificate credit=?
Our daughter is currently on the second leg of the MS. She is already in an excellent restaurant situation where she can do many of the things they are offering--and probably call some of the shots herself.

However, if you did this you would be gathering chef info also which might be more of an aid to you than the final MS certificate.
Aside from the honor of it, do you have any idea of how you  were chosen?


----------



## Chopstix (Oct 25, 2006)

IC, I've dined at Bouchon in Las Vegas. Food and service were excellent. The ambience was that of a very charming French bistro. Even Anthony Bourdain raved about this restaurant, especially their Roast Chicken.

Whichever path you choose to take, good luck!


----------



## lulu (Oct 25, 2006)

How exciting! Congratulations for receiving the offer.

If your leaning is against accepting it, then perhaps you have already made your decision?  Only you know.  All I can say is, both DH and I did undergrad degrees that we do not use, they were both to a greater degree vocational and we don't either of care to continue alont that path.  DH's continues to be useful because people are just impressed with his degree and where he got it.  Your oppertunity seems it could fall into this category.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 25, 2006)

My next educational adventure is going to be the Master Sommelier program!  

I'm very impressed.  and I think if you can take this opp, you will reap rewards for the rest of your career.  Thomas Keller is one of the most highly regarded chefs/restaurateurs in the world, not just US.... probably the most highly regarded American chef/restaurateur in the world, and having that experience on your resume will be priceless.

I understand, however, not being able to do stuff like this financially.....  

Good luck whatever you decide!  Please keep us informed!


----------



## PA Baker (Oct 25, 2006)

IC, whatever you decide, congratulations!  You should be proud of yourself.  Are you happy with the job you have now?  I know you made that move only a couple months ago, which I'm sure makes it hard to make another big switch already.

Please keep us posted on what you decide!


----------



## GB (Oct 25, 2006)

Way to go IC. That is something to be very proud of!
it sounds to me like you have already made your decision. Don't forget that you can of course be a patron at one of those restaurants as well. Yes Mr. K. will not be feeding you for free that way of course, but 3 months without pay is a long time.

Whatever you decide, I am sure you will continue to do great things!


----------



## Half Baked (Oct 25, 2006)

I would beg borrow and steal money to support myself in this once in a lifetime adventure.

Perhaps you could room in someone's house and pay the board with cooking for them.

Once you get there, maybe some of the chef assistants could point you in the right direction for cheap housing. 

Really all you'd have to worry about is a room, transportation and toiletries.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 25, 2006)

An internship with *Thomas Keller???*

Ai Yi Yi. What an opportunity!!! I would try to make it work any way I could.

P.S. pick up the book "The Soul of a Chef" by Michael Ruhlman. It's a book in three parts, the middle of which is about TK and is very interesting.


----------



## auntdot (Oct 25, 2006)

First of all, contratulations and WOW, seems like a great opportunity.

Am not and never have been a chef or sommelier (I always have to look up how to spell that).

Only you know your situation and what you want to do.

I once was offered a chance to be at a very pretigious university, even though it was a bit out of my field.

Took it and wound up with a job there.  

After that it always got my resume to the top of the pile.

That would be one plus.

Also, very few have a chance to extern in places like those.  Shine and you may well be noticed by others.

I do not know your situation regarding family, money, all of those things that must go into such a decision.

But I doubt this could hurt you and may help you quite a bit.

Just the take of someone who is a bit older and gone about the block.  Take it for what it is worth.  Whatever you decide, best of luck.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 25, 2006)

What is your career direction?  Do you hope to work as a chef or a master sommolier?  If the latter, this may be a good move.  

You just moved across the Pacific (OK, half way) for this job.  Are you willing to give it up after less than a year to do a three-month eternship?  Then you have to find anther job.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 25, 2006)

#1 - waaaaaay to go!  #2 - why aren't you there yet?  

Is there some kind of living quarter arrangements or would you have to spend big bucks on a place to live?  Can you rent a room?  What would you do with your "stuff"?  No matter which field you lean towards there's no doubt they go hand-in-hand - there's just no better combination and with that combination I think you would be a HUGE asset to the restaurant industry - maybe even to TK himself!!!  And like someone said just the information you will absorb when it comes to their food will be monumental!!!!  As young as you are and at this particular point in your career I don't know how you can pass it up.  I'd have to say go - with reckless abandon!


----------



## jkath (Oct 25, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> Perhaps you could room in someone's house and pay the board with cooking for them.



I'm with Jan on this!

Ironchef, you are young and very talented - I say go for it. This is the best time to do such an amazing thing (it may be hard in 10 years, if you were to have a family to support by then) 

Adding this to your resume, plus tasting all of TK's cooking??!! 

Go, man, go~!


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 25, 2006)

IC, if we sound like we're trying to push you into taking this incredible opportunity, youre absolutely right!  Take it from a bunch of folks who are quite a bit older than you......

Later on, "coulda-woulda-shoulda"  is small comfort.  And if you're coming to New York, I have a couch that would be available at least until you find something closer to Columbus Circle...


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2006)

congrats ic. 

like a few have said, the time to take risks, especially a pay cut is when you're young. a sacrifice now will be worth it for many years to come.

it doesn't take much responsibility to tie you down, and make this decision not even possible. so i say, if you can, do it now.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Oct 25, 2006)

This is what banks are for.. Take out a small loan to cover you for 3 months. 

and im sure if you call TKs people and explain your situation i dunno maybe you can also parttime for them in a kitchen?


----------



## Chef_Jen (Oct 25, 2006)

as for your current job if they dont understand then well theres 200000000 jobs out there in the hospitality industry

I say go to one of the locations..

get a parttime job either with TK restaurants or im sure you can find something anything in the town you will be in PLUS approach your bank!


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Oct 25, 2006)

Wow!  Jealous!

If it includes room/board I would be out there in an instant.

I guess you probably wouldn't be eating off the menu everyday, but staff meal would still be good!  Heck, I'd probably be caught in the dumpster out back stuffing my face with all the "leftovers"...  

I'd pick The French Laundry, as thats where TK is based right?  Perhaps you would get to brush shoulders often, and it might even be a foot in the kitchen door!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 25, 2006)

Great news!!!!!  CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## ironchef (Oct 25, 2006)

I still have to send a resume and apply. Not sure how many people received a letter and how I received one. I know I did well on the exam so maybe that had something to do with it. The externships would be for 2007 and I "think" you can request which months you'd like to work in. If I request for September-November the hotels are usually slow by then and I'll also be able to save up both vacation hours and money. We'll see. The main thing holding me back is the financial issue. I can talk to my folks and see if they'd be willing to help me out as well. Better that than getting a loan or racking up a credit card bill because I know that wherever I go, I'll also be eating out at the area restaurants as well. Las Vegas is out of the question because I'll go crazy playing poker. NYC sounds like the most exciting but would also be the most expensive I think because since I've never been there, I would have to try all of the restaurants I've read about like Restaurant Daniel, Aureole, Le Bernardin, Aquavit, etc. I would also want to catch at least one or two Yankee-Red Sox games. Ah, we'll see. Still have plenty of time to decide.


----------



## jkath (Oct 25, 2006)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Las Vegas is out of the question because I'll go crazy playing poker.......



but then again, you could play Phil Helmuth for his chips & not have to worry about financing the next 3 months............


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2006)

if you make it to nyc, ic, yanks/sox tickets are on me. i may have to lend you a suit of armor if you wear anything with a sox logo on it tho...


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 25, 2006)

I say do it. If I were offered the opertunity and didn't, I'ld be kicking my self in the butt for the rest of my life.

French Laundry=one of THE most memorable dining experiences I have ever had.


----------



## Nicholas Mosher (Oct 25, 2006)

> Yankee-Red Sox games


 ...always better from Fenway... 

Still, getting tickets is next to impossible at Fenway for Evil Empire games.  

New York is _definetly_ expensive to live in!  Incredible little town though! 

Hope it works out for you!


----------



## mudbug (Oct 25, 2006)

I think you should do it, ironchef.  You can make another demi glace any old time.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 25, 2006)

_Let me just say this IC,_
_I look forward to your recipes.pictures and enjoy each and everyone. Since I'm old enough to be your mother  If you were my son, I'd chase you for miles if you didn't ask me for help and didn't look into this offer and see what can be worked out. You have what it takes, use it,enjoy it..May you have the chance to have your dreams come true._
_kadesma_


----------



## ironchef (Oct 25, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> if you make it to nyc, ic, yanks/sox tickets are on me. i may have to lend you a suit of armor if you wear anything with a sox logo on it tho...


 
What about when I start jumping up and down and talk trash to the people around me when Big Papi goes deep? 

If the tickets are on you, then dinner is on me. I'll make you a degustation dinner at wherever I'm staying at.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Oct 25, 2006)

IC, You can't not do it! TK has 2 restaurants in the top 5 restaurants in the WORLD. How many people can say that? Experience doesn't get any better than that. In my oppinion, he is the best chef in america at this time. (I'm also am stickler for French cuisine) I would do it in a second. I would give you mad props man, that is something you can always say.....I worked at the French Laundry,(or Per Se) Thats an awesome experience no matter if you are cooking, serving wine or even washing dishes. Not many people have the opportunity to work in a top 5 in the world restaurant.


----------



## amber (Oct 25, 2006)

IC, I say take the risk!  Not matter what, you will always be an accomplished chef.  Go for this new experience, your young, and from all that I've read from you, you really have a passion for wines and learning as much as you can about them.  I think this is what you want.


----------



## TexanFrench (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey IronChef,

At least put in your application for the position. You may or may not get it--looks like the winner's circle will be pretty small. But if you don't even try, it will always be one of those "coulda been" things in your life. When you get twenty years down the road, you don't want to say to yourself, "if only...."

Good luck!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Oct 26, 2006)

Better to say yes than no. If you really get cold feet or can't raise the cash, then you can always say no later on. Say yes now and keep your options open.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi, just checking in to see what you decided to do. Hope everything's going well.


----------



## ironchef (Nov 11, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Hi, just checking in to see what you decided to do. Hope everything's going well.


 
I submitted a copy of my resume just for the heck of it. We'll see what happens.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 11, 2006)

Good for you!  I can't wait to see what falls into place.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Nov 12, 2006)

Good luck.


----------

